# Maryland (D.C. Metro Area)



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. I was thinking of maybe starting a support group. I'm in Montgomery County, Maryland. Is there anyone in the area that would be interested? 

Things I was thinking of we could do:
- Just general discussing what we're dealing with, and offering support/advice
- Guided Meditation (I've been a meditator for about five years. It's been a huge help with my anxiety/depression)
- Share strategies/books/techniques that have helped us

I was thinking of maybe using one of the rooms at a local library or a church.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im in moco and would definitely be interested!


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Great! I'm looking at different places for meeting. It's hard, because a lot of places you have to pay rental fees. Hopefully we can get a few more people who want to join. I'm hoping for at least four (including me), so two other people now.  I'll probably post something up on Meetup.org to get a little more publicity.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

you could post on the dc social anxiety/shyness meetup, might get some interest there


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Good idea, blue the puppy! I'll check it out.


----------



## multidsdr47 (May 16, 2014)

*I live in Howard County, MD*

Currently, I not cleared to drive, yet. I am going for the SSDI. I might be interested, once I can drive.


----------

